
GCC 10.1 Is Out - kbk
https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-10/changes.html
======
krueger71
Extended characters in identifiers may now be specified directly in the input
encoding (UTF-8, by default), in addition to the UCN syntax (\uNNNN or
\UNNNNNNNN) that is already supported:

    
    
        static const int π = 3;
        int get_naïve_pi() {
            return π;
        }
    

I see large potential for the IOCCC

------
chmaynard
GCC 10.1 is billed as a major release but apparently GNU hasn't published a
release note -- I only see a list of regressions that were fixed in 10.1. Does
that mean 10.1 is really a bug fix release with no new features? Just asking.

